# RESULT! Gamekeeper found Guilty of Horrific Crime



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

after video evidence of trapped goshawk being clubbed to death is ruled admissible by Sheriff.

Scottish gamekeeper George Mutch: guilty on all 4 counts | Raptor Persecution Scotland

_ *This is an historic day in the battle against the raptor killers.*

Scottish gamekeeper George Mutch, 48, of Kildrummy Estate, Aberdeenshire, has been found guilty on all four charges, including the illegal killing of a trapped goshawk, which he clubbed to death, and the taking of two other birds, a goshawk and a buzzard.

No-one will be surprised to learn that yet another gamekeeper has been convicted of illegally killing raptors; Mutch is the 28th gamekeeper to be convicted of wildlife crime in the last three years alone (see here). The big surprise in this case has been the Sheriffs ruling that the covert video footage, filmed by RSPB Scotland, was admissible evidence. This alone was a significant win for those of us who have been exasperated, for years, that this type of evidence has been consistently rejected by the Crown Office, thus allowing The Untouchables to be, well, untouchable. Especially when covert video surveillance has been consistently used in England to secure convictions in similar cases... _


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I hope he gets a long custodial sentence. What an evil, nasty excuse for a human being.
ps. i watched the video.*


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Can't watch the video, but thank you for taking the time to post it. If it is even a tenth as horrific as it would seem, he deserves a long sentence.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I won't watch the video either as this sort of thing makes me nauseous and tearful, but a great result and thanks for sharing, Noush!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

If theres any justice he will get the maximum custodial sentence, but for wildlife its usually a tap on the wrist

The gamekeeper who was prosecued last month for the mass poisoning of 10 buzzards & a sparrowhawk, got a 10 week suspended sentence! Compare that to the man who stole some toblerone from a pound shop & got 15 weeks in prison! Proof wildlife crime is not taken seriously & proof our judiciary is not fit for purpose - all part of same club.

https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...icted-of-poisoning-10-buzzards-a-sparrowhawk/


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> If theres any justice he will get the maximum custodial sentence, but for wildlife its usually a tap on the wrist
> 
> The gamekeeper who was prosecued last month for the mass poisoning of 10 buzzards & a sparrowhawk, got a 10 week suspended sentence! Compare that to the man who stole some toblerone from a pound shop & got 15 weeks in prison! Proof wildlife crime is not taken seriously & proof our judiciary is not fit for purpose - all part of same club.
> 
> https://raptorpersecutionscotland.w...icted-of-poisoning-10-buzzards-a-sparrowhawk/


*10 weeks! Beyond belief.*


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *10 weeks! Beyond belief.*


The RSPB have brought 28 gamekeepers to justice in the last 3 years Jan, all convicted of wildlife crimes & not a single custodial sentence! Wildlife is worthless in this country.


----------



## sophiaalex1200 (Dec 17, 2014)

Why do people joke about horrific crimes? 
Does making jokes about a cannabalistic serial killer, for instance, somehow lessen the horror and allay our fears and revulsion? Or have we become hardened? If so (to either) why? & how?


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope he gets a sentence he deserves...but I doubt it.

Well done to whoever took the film....just keep going


----------

